# ballot stuffing



## atzucacalalluna

Ei hola a tothom,
Aviam si em podeu ajudar amb això. En un fòrum en castellà m'han dit que podria ser "llenado de actas" però no sé ben bé com traduir.

videos showing the ballot stuffing and voting fraud of the referendum.

moltes gràcies,


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, atzucacalalluna!

A veure què ens diuen els nadius (Lou, Ajohan & Co.) però _ballot_ seria _votació_. Pel que dius, el teu text parla sobre un frau en un referèndum, o sigui que _ballot stuffing_ potser vol dir que es va falsificar/inflar el nombre de vots. Crec que més o menys per aquí van els trets 

Esperem més idees, però!


----------



## atzucacalalluna

gràcies
tens raó de fet el terme en castellà seria "embarazo de urnas" però no consegueixo trobar una bona frase en català. estic bloquejada.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fes-ne una paràfrasi! Segur que ho fas súper!


----------



## atzucacalalluna

jaja
gràcies, una mica d'ànims a aquestes hores de la nit amb aquest text al davant, ajuden.


----------



## louhevly

atzucacalalluna said:


> Ei hola a tothom,
> Aviam si em podeu ajudar amb això. En un fòrum en castellà m'han dit que podria ser "llenado de actas" però no sé ben bé com traduir.
> 
> videos showing the ballot stuffing and voting fraud of the referendum.
> 
> moltes gràcies,



A ballot is the piece of paper a person uses to vote with.  "stuff" means "farcir".  "Ballot stuffing", according to Wikipedia, is "... the illegal act of one person submitting multiple ballots during a vote in which only one ballot per person is permitted."  This is obviously an example of voting fraud.  I don't know what other examples of voting fraud were evident in the video, but I think we could call it "frau electoral".

Or is there another more current term?


----------



## ajohan

I don't want to get into politics but there's a bit of that going on now in Spain; well, at least accusations of it.
It's not exactly the same because they are accused of making the actual amount of elegible voters bigger by artificial means.
And they are calling it "inflado de censo" in Spanish.
Maybe more later after a bit more research.


----------



## louhevly

ajohan said:


> I don't want to get into politics but there's a bit of that going on now in Spain; well, at least accusations of it.
> It's not exactly the same because they are accused of making the actual amount of elegible voters bigger by artificial means.



Artificial insemination?  Cloning?

(Sorry, I couldn't resist!)


----------



## ajohan

Hee hee.
El pitjor font possible és el Rincon del Vago. Es una web per estudiants que no tenen ganes de estudiar o que estan desesperats. Copien textos sencers i els lluiren als professors com si fossin seus.
Però a dins d'aquesta web he trobat el següent (no la faig servir us ho juro!)  

El poder legislatiu esta dividit en el Parlament i el senat; Les mesures principals per evitar la radicalització foren:
- el sufragi censurat i limitat a persones que podien presentar-se com a parlamentaris, 
- el sufragi qualitatiu, tothom podia votar, però no tots els vots valien el mateix . Exemple: Rusia el vot de 2000 propietaris o de 30.000 pagesos o de 90.000 obrers valia 1 vot.
- l'edat mínima per votar es solia establí entre els 21 i 25 anys
- el vot indirecte, es un tipus de sufragi censurat pel qual hi ha un grup de la població que son els electors i un altre mes reduït que son els elegibles.
- el sou, al segle XIX el polítics no tenen sou per tant qui no pogués viure de rendes no es podia dedicar a la política,
- frau electoral, a tots els estats lliberals europeus eren freqüents els fraus electorals, però sobretot a Itàlia i Espanya. Sistemes de frau electoral:
-- *pasteta, afegir uns quants vots a la urna per fer que guany un candidat,*
-- blocco, es canvia l'urna per una de preparada,
-- lazaro, apareixien vots de persones mortes que havien pogut votar,
-- partida de la porra, gent armada que només deixava entrar a votar a la gent del seu partit,
-- actes en blanco, enviaven les actes a Govern civil en blanc i allà s'escrivia el nom del grup que es volia.
L'estat d'Europa on el frau estava mes institucionalitat era l'estat espanyol del període de la restauració (1875-1923). Durant aquest temps qui governava no perdia mai les eleccions, el Govern canviava segons la rotació pacifica, s'anaven tornant el poder.

No crec que això sigui la traducció correcta però no deixa de ser interessant.


----------



## Tomby

ajohan said:


> Hee hee.
> El pitjor font possible és el Rincon del Vago. Es una web per estudiants que no tenen ganes de estudiar o que estan desesperats. Copien textos sencers i els lluiren als professors com si fossin seus.
> Però a dins d'aquesta web he trobat el següent (no la faig servir us ho juro!)
> 
> El poder legislatiu esta dividit en el Parlament i el senat; Les mesures...


Totalment d'acord amb tu sobre "El rincón del vago".  
Si la frase "_El poder legislatiu esta dividit en el Parlament i el senat_" ahí já hi há una pífia si es refereix al Parlament espanyol. Aquest es diu "Cortes Españolas" o en català Corts Espayoles, que té dues cambres, el Senat (Cambra alta) i el Congrés (Cambra baixa); en castellà "Senado" i "Congreso" respectivament. Després venen els plors quan algú es confia en webs com l'esmentada i arriba a casa amb um cabàs de carabasses.
Feliç Primer de Maig!


----------



## ajohan

Tornant al tema original, crec que s'ha de 'parafrasejar' com diu traductorapoblesec, traduir-ho literalment amb un "multiplicació fraudulenta de vots" o utilitzar una expressió més genèric - suggeriment de Lou amb "frau electoral".
Sort!


----------



## ernest_

Crec que els espanyols en diuen "pucherazo". En català no crec que hi hagi un terme específic, estic d'acord amb els suggeriments que t'han donat.


----------



## atzucacalalluna

crec que optare per multiplicaió fraudulenta de vots. No m'agradaria posar frau electoral solament perquè hi ha motls tipus de frau electoral.
Això de pasteta m'ha fet molta gràcia
Gràcies a tots de veritat


----------

